# Livestock Trailer (Insurance)



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

I just purchased a new livestock trailer and I have insurance when I hook it to the truck and pull it around. However I am curious as to what other folks do. Does anyone spend the money and put it on there Farm/Homeowners Policy in case something happens to it when its parked and unhooked?

Just curious, I kind of am of the opinion better safe then sorry, that and I know how my luck runs!

Thanks!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Since it is a register-able vehicle, most insurance companies would not cover under a farm/home policy. Just add comprehensive cover to your trailer policy for damage when not in use.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

My trailers are on the same policy as my equipment. They are covered 100% of the time


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

I just put it on under my car insurance, its only costing me 40 bucks a year and I'm covered all the way around. Would have actually costed me more to attach to my farm policy believe it or not. Anyways its done, better to be safe then sorry is kind of where I'm at. May never need it, but just in case....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

hillside hay said:


> My trailers are on the same policy as my equipment. They are covered 100% of the time


Ditto


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

CaseIH said:


> I just put it on under my car insurance, its only costing me 40 bucks a year and I'm covered all the way around. Would have actually costed me more to attach to my farm policy believe it or not. Anyways its done, better to be safe then sorry is kind of where I'm at. May never need it, but just in case....


That is good to know . I should check with my auto insurance company mine at on the farm policy.


----------

